# Updated my website!



## elizpage (Jul 16, 2014)

Elizabeth Page Photography

Let me know what you guys think of the updated look. I tried to narrow down my portfolio, as well!


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 16, 2014)

First thing I noticed was the whole page did not scale to my screen, and I had to scroll just to see the bottom of the photos and then there was a bunch of empty white space.

I would try to eliminate the scrolling unless there is more content.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Jul 16, 2014)

I had the same issue. Other than that, the shots look great and I really like the layout!


----------



## Braineack (Jul 16, 2014)

I need to scroll in order to scroll.


----------



## Tee (Jul 16, 2014)

Move the photo credit in your "about me" section to the bottom and in really fine print.  It's your photography website, not hers.


----------



## HikinMike (Jul 19, 2014)

Other than the scrolling issue, I would suggest reading my 'SEO for the Photographer' link in my sig if you're trying to get clients via the net.


----------

